# Boo, Hiss, Dalglish must go!



## Staples (13 Jan 2011)

Following Liverpool's defeat last night to Blackpool, some sympathetic contributors to Football365 have offered their observations.  Thought I'd reproduce them here. 

...He's clearly out of his depth. He should go NOW and Liverpool should bring in The Beatles. They'll bring back the glory years
*Ken Lalobo*


...What do Liverpool expect?

They have hired a manager who has not won a game in 12 years!

Tee hee.
*Luke (Dublin)*


...To be fair to King Kenny his start at Liverpool has not been a total failure. He wanted to get rid of the 'romance' and by all accounts has succeeded admirably. So kudos to him.
*Dave, Manchester*


...For clarification purposes, is it King Kenny or King Cannae?
*Chintan (Feeling smug about that one), London*


...After another disgraceful result last night, I think we can all agree - Hodgson out!

Oh...

*Tim (NTFC) Jarvis*


...All my mates gave me some serious stick when I purchased 10k 'Dalglish Out' T-shirts... 

WHO'S LAUGHING NOW !!
*Dig (Bet it's still Hodgson's fault) Dig, Ireland*


...After the current poor run I believe it is time for Kenny Dalglish to leave Liverpool. The board have been more than patient and he has had over 180 mins to turn the club round. I think they should bring in John Barnes, because not only will he have passion for the club, obviously the most important managerial quality, as Kenny has, but he has managed more recently. Both these qualities should ensure Liverpool's ills will be rectified by next Monday afternoon!

Yours sarcastically,
*Ben MancManYoo*


...Roy Hodgson's first two competitive matches in charge; A cup win and a league draw against Arsenal.

Kenny out anyone?
*Adam, FCUM*

*

*


----------



## BillK (13 Jan 2011)

I thought Chintan's comment was classic - in both senses!


----------



## PaddyW (14 Jan 2011)

Pool fan here. If he didn't have so many over rated, over paid and downright useless dead wood players in the squad, the manager's job would be a damn sight easier than it is now. Need a total clear out of those who have no passion for the club and are just there for the money. That should leave us with about 4 players total, but ya gotta start somewhere!


----------



## callybags (14 Jan 2011)

> That should leave us with about 4 players total


 
Can just see the headlines

"Dalglish developes groundbreaking new formation- 1,1,1"


----------



## bren1916 (14 Jan 2011)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer club and group of 'supporters' 
I've secured my ticket to the relegation party...


----------



## Deiseblue (14 Jan 2011)

bren1916 said:


> Couldn't have happened to a nicer club and group of 'supporters'
> I've secured my ticket to the relegation party...


 
Although Liverpool will always be associated with the tragedy of Hillsborough and tarnished by the appalling behaviour of their fans at Heysel I believe that Liverpool are a great club , with a great history enhanced by an impressive collection of trophies and loyal & knowledgable fans - who are rightly devasted by the " fans " who have so badly let down this great club in the past - unfortunately so many major clubs seem to have this scum support within their ranks.

As a Spurs supporter I take no joy in Liverpool's recent travails and I'm quite sure we will see an improvement in their fortunes -not too much of an improvement though , no need for more competition to Spurs.


----------



## Liamos (14 Jan 2011)

Why shouldn't we take pleasure in their demise? 

Their fans go on about being the best in the world.

They talk about never calling for their managers head. (Roy didn't get long, did he?)  

And this club of great tradition stole the song "The Fields of Athenry", and with great originality renamed it "The Fields of Anfield Road".

 Good riddance to them.


----------



## Latrade (14 Jan 2011)

Liamos said:


> Why shouldn't we take pleasure in their demise?
> 
> Their fans go on about being the best in the world.
> 
> ...


 
From my own view I remember when Leeds slumped and the glee from different clubs, my view is and was that given how most clubs had gone financially at that point, they were all one bad season aware from something similar. That's one reason why I wouldn't gloat over any club's demise and the other is from huge sympathy with an club fan when their passion is destroyed by various owners.

But on the points you have there:

What club's supporters don't claim they're the best in the world? I'm forever hearing similar claims from many many supporters, people's club this, that and t'other. And if you mean feeling their club is the best in the world, well it's their club, to them it is the best in the world same as it is to all supporters.

I'd agree Roy was never really given a chance at the club, but let's face it, the supporters have demonstrated a lot of patience in the past with their managers even in the face of other poor runs and seasons.

And the issue of song stealing is just silly. If you know anything about football, attending games, and songs at grounds you will know that you take popular or well known songs and tailor them to your club/players.


----------



## Deiseblue (14 Jan 2011)

Liamos said:


> Why shouldn't we take pleasure in their demise?
> 
> Their fans go on about being the best in the world.
> 
> ...


 
I have no problem in you enjoying the current downturn in the fortunes of one of the world's greatest club - fill your boots.

It's the least they deserve for changing the words to the dirge that is " The fields of Athenry "

As one who has experienced the vicissitudes of fate involved with supporting Waterford United and Spurs I am only too aware that laughing at the misfortunes of other clubs can only too often return to bite you in the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language.


----------



## Liamos (14 Jan 2011)

As one who has experienced the vicissitudes of fate involved with supporting Waterford United and Spurs I am only too aware that laughing at the misfortunes of other clubs can only too often return to bite you in the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language.[/QUOTE]

As a Leeds fan, I can assure you I have already been bitten in the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language! 
As we have had more than our share of misfortune over the last few years, I'm glad to hand the baton over to any Liverpool fan.


----------



## elefantfresh (14 Jan 2011)

> As a Leeds fan



You're not doing too bad now!


----------



## notagardener (14 Jan 2011)

As a Leeds fan, I can assure you I have already been bitten in the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language! 
As we have had more than our share of misfortune over the last few years, I'm glad to hand the baton over to any Liverpool fan.[/QUOTE]


As a Leeds fan, I'd reckon you've had the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language bitten off you. Don't worry about the Pool either, that baton is on its way to another club very soon..


----------



## grahamo (14 Jan 2011)

*that baton is on its way to another club very soon..*

I doubt that very much. People seem to forget the last time Dalglish was manager. They may have won a double but he hung onto an ageing side far too long and stopped bringing through up and coming local players. Of course when things started to go downhill everyone shortsightedly blamed Souness.


----------



## boaber (15 Jan 2011)

grahamo said:


> They may have won a double but he hung onto an ageing side far too long and stopped bringing through up and coming local players.



He brought 18 year old Steve McManaman into the first team.  His last signing was a 17 year old Jamie Redknapp from Bournemouth.


----------



## PaddyW (16 Jan 2011)

I love the way that people take glee in Liverpool's woes, shows that despite what is happening now, people still can't get over the fact that we're still a huge club. Many people seem to forget that Hodgson wasn't brought in as a permanent fixture, he was brought in to "steady the ship" as they said, which he obviously didn't. He was always going to be replaced in the short term. So don't go on about him not being given a chance. He was appointed by two guys who were intent on destroying the club and he was the last link that we had with a horrible time for our club, so I'm not sorry to see him go. He's a nice man no doubt, but he didn't do himself any favours by licking up to whiskey nose and telling us how teams like Wolves and Blackpool were big clubs, get real man. 

But anyways, all of you who are taking great delight in our temporary demise, enjoy it while you can, it will be short lived


----------



## boaber (16 Jan 2011)

PaddyW said:


> But anyways, all of you who are taking great delight in our temporary demise, enjoy it while you can, it will be short lived



+1 (I hope!)


----------



## MrMan (17 Jan 2011)

PaddyW said:


> I love the way that people take glee in Liverpool's woes, shows that despite what is happening now, people still can't get over the fact that we're still a huge club. Many people seem to forget that Hodgson wasn't brought in as a permanent fixture, he was brought in to "steady the ship" as they said, which he obviously didn't. He was always going to be replaced in the short term. So don't go on about him not being given a chance. He was appointed by two guys who were intent on destroying the club and he was the last link that we had with a horrible time for our club, so I'm not sorry to see him go. He's a nice man no doubt, but he didn't do himself any favours by licking up to whiskey nose and telling us how teams like Wolves and Blackpool were big clubs, get real man.
> 
> But anyways, all of you who are taking great delight in our temporary demise, enjoy it while you can, it will be short lived


 
Hodgson was brought in to steady the ship in the short term which is probably why they gave him a 3 year contract and paid Fulham a few million compo just to get him!
He isn't the last link either, cause those two guys that were 'intent on destroying' Liverpool bankrolled the Torres transfer and have paid him handsomely, while also beating away other clubs (that supposedly were interested in Gerrard) with a new lucrative contract. They even paid 20+million for Aquilani who is currently enjoying his loan period back home.

The rest of your post is probably part reason why others are happy seeing Liverpool struggle.


----------



## PaddyW (17 Jan 2011)

MrMan said:


> Hodgson was brought in to steady the ship in the short term which is probably why they gave him a 3 year contract and paid Fulham a few million compo just to get him!
> He isn't the last link either, cause those two guys that were 'intent on destroying' Liverpool bankrolled the Torres transfer and have paid him handsomely, while also beating away other clubs (that supposedly were interested in Gerrard) with a new lucrative contract. They even paid 20+million for Aquilani who is currently enjoying his loan period back home.
> 
> The rest of your post is probably part reason why others are happy seeing Liverpool struggle.



Well, you hardly thought Roy was going to come in on a game by game basis now, did you? God bless them, they thought he'd be a decent manager, which we all know now is not the case. Fair play to them for bankrolling the Torres transfer and keeping Gerrard, two of the very few good things they did. 

Like I said, enjoy it while you can, it will be short lived


----------



## Yorrick (17 Jan 2011)

The one advantage of Liverpool doing well is that it keeps crime figures low during their matches.


----------



## Shawady (17 Jan 2011)

The exception being break-ins in some of the player's houses as the criminals know they are not at home.


----------



## notagardener (7 Mar 2011)

grahamo said:


> *that baton is on its way to another club very soon..*
> 
> I doubt that very much. People seem to forget the last time Dalglish was manager. They may have won a double but he hung onto an ageing side far too long and stopped bringing through up and coming local players. Of course when things started to go downhill everyone shortsightedly blamed Souness.[/QUOTE
> 
> I doubted your post very much, but decided to let a bit of time pass rather than disagree over something that we at AAM have no control over. New Leeds, mistake with Dalglish. As a Liverpool fan 30 years +, I definately never thought so


----------



## Liamos (7 Mar 2011)

I doubted your post very much, but decided to let a bit of time pass rather than disagree over something that we at AAM have no control over. New Leeds, mistake with Dalglish. As a Liverpool fan 30 years +, I definately never thought so[/QUOTE]

Or maybe you were just waiting for Liverpool to win a big game.

Ever notice how the smaller clubs raise their game when it comes to playing the bigger clubs?


----------



## notagardener (7 Mar 2011)

*Or maybe you were just waiting for Liverpool to win a big game.*

If that was the case, I would have posted following the victory over the League Champions in their own back yard in Feb

*Ever notice how the smaller clubs raise their game when it comes to playing the bigger clubs?[/QUOTE]*

Too true, West Ham had a great win over Liverpool just recently and remember the Championship team Leeds beating Man U in the FA cup last year


----------

